# vinnie"s Perch



## shaski's fish (Feb 14, 2014)

here"s your perch vinnie


----------



## vellul (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks looks good!!!


----------



## angry angler (Mar 4, 2012)

Wow that's a quality mount


----------



## shaski's fish (Feb 14, 2014)

angry angler said:


> Wow that's a quality mount


thank you


----------



## neazor91 (Aug 4, 2008)

You sure do nice work.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

What were the numbers on that beast?


----------



## angry angler (Mar 4, 2012)

I have vouched for your walleye because they were the best I'd seen. turns out your perch are darn good as well.


----------



## shaski's fish (Feb 14, 2014)

neazor91 said:


> You sure do nice work.


Thañk you


----------



## shaski's fish (Feb 14, 2014)

William H Bonney said:


> What were the numbers on that beast?


He was 14inches


----------



## PerchOnly (Oct 24, 2007)

I like the little gray chasee. Might be common, but I think the first time I've seen this.


----------

